# Clearing shooting lanes



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I spent the weekend at the new place. Finished the new deer stand.Cut down 3 pine trees that blocked the view. Others just needed some lower branches removed but my pole saw was too short. Removed those branches with the 870 and a box of trap loads. One round, properly aimed, will cut a 1 inch branch off cleanly.

I kept waiting for the game warden to show up. I would load the 870 with 5 rounds and shoot them off fairly quickly. This was opening weekend for ducks so there were lots of 3 round volleys going off around me. LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You need to invest in a chain saw you attach to a rope and throw over the branch then pull back and forth to cut the limb.

One much like this.
http://www.heartlandamerica.com/high-reach-rope-chain-saw.html?SC=WIK20001

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I mounted a banana shaped pruning saw onto my push pole to reach the dead branches on my red pines. I can reach 12+' now.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> I spent the weekend at the new place. Finished the new deer stand.Cut down 3 pine trees that blocked the view. Others just needed some lower branches removed but my pole saw was too short. Removed those branches with the 870 and a box of trap loads. One round, properly aimed, will cut a 1 inch branch off cleanly.
> 
> I kept waiting for the game warden to show up. I would load the 870 with 5 rounds and shoot them off fairly quickly. This was opening weekend for ducks so there were lots of 3 round volleys going off around me. LOL


That would have been the story of the week when he started talking to his fellow wardens.:shrug:


----------



## FLAndy (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol, a Remington pump action pruner.


----------

